# Super noodles etc



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Just wanted peoples take on these packet noodles? Any good whilst trying to add as much size as possible?

I love Supernoodles chicken ones etc, and dont want to be eating them if they are really crap carb..

so much easier to get down than rice or pasta...

any info appreciated

Thanks


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

lol


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Koka noodles > Super noodles


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

sckeane said:


> lol


That all you could cunger up?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> That all you could cunger up?


Could have said a lot worse tbf.

'Are supernoodles good for packing on as much size as possible'

'Easier to get down than rice or pasta'

'Are they full of crap'

wow.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Your boring me now, simple question. Yeah they might not be an ideal carb but i wanted peoples take on them for use in the off season...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Your boring me now, simple question. Yeah they might not be an ideal carb but i wanted peoples take on them for use in the off season...


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> Your boring me now, simple question. Yeah they might not be an ideal carb but i wanted peoples take on them for use in the off season...


Hey, Im not boring


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Im more of a pot noodle man myself:lol:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Since when did UKM become full of useless Trolls, dont answer if you dont have a constructive one, been here since 2012 and posted more than me, obvs have a lot to say for yourself, mainly crap as we can see


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Dirty bulk why not? Anything else no!


----------



## Dantay (Jan 10, 2013)

Bad for you mate all round I would stick to your cleaner carb foods, every now n then fair enough but don't substitute them for your rice, pasta etc.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> Since when did UKM become full of useless Trolls, dont answer if you dont have a constructive one, been here since 2012 and posted more than me, obvs have a lot to say for yourself, mainly crap as we can see


I'm the one talking crap yet your the one asking if you can pack on size with supernoodles rather than rice or pasta...

lol ok.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Dantay said:


> Bad for you mate all round I would stick to your cleaner carb foods, every now n then fair enough but don't substitute them for your rice, pasta etc.


Finally, Thanks pal, they are a nice break from rice and pasta tbf..

i will just use them as a treat couple of times a week then


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

In eat Asda instant noodles, usually with 250g of chicken diced up and added. The purists may well disagree, but I don't have an issue with the nutritional content and eating them 2/3 times a week doesn't seem to have done me any harm.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

sckeane said:


> I'm the one talking crap yet your the one asking if you can pack on size with supernoodles rather than rice or pasta...
> 
> lol ok.


Sorry, forgot phil heath was on the board, why are you on a forum when your not willing to answer a question straightly? i take it your superior muscle size takes away the need to answer like an adult rather than a teenager, people like you turn these boards and forums boring and lethargic well done


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> In eat Asda instant noodles, usually with 250g of chicken diced up and added. The purists may well disagree, but I don't have an issue with the nutritional content and eating them 2/3 times a week doesn't seem to have done me any harm.


Thanks mingster, reps, thats what iv had today 250g chicken breast and instant noodles 3-4mins on the hob perfect lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ooo stressy.

sounds like you need a kitkat


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> Since when did UKM become full of useless Trolls, dont answer if you dont have a constructive one, been here since 2012 and posted more than me, obvs have a lot to say for yourself, mainly crap as we can see


I would eat them now and again. I wouldn't use them as a substitute for better carb sources such as rice, oats etc..


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

PaulB said:


> I would eat them now and again. I wouldn't use them as a substitute for better carb sources such as rice, oats etc..


I would never rely on one carb source anyway but just wondered if a few times a week would be detremental over the use of Pasta, Rice etc...

Thanks


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I really fancy some noodles now!

I'm eating loads of crap (well, not crap but whatever I want) at the min mate, few packs of super noodles a week would probably be an improvement! :lol:

TBH, I'm still training hard as usual and I don't seem to be gaining any fat so......WINNER!!!!

Loving the break from strict eating! Not sure my insides will appreciate it though!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> I would never rely on one carb source anyway but just wondered if a few times a week would be detremental over the use of Pasta, Rice etc...
> 
> Thanks


It won't do any harm IMO. Get em down your neck


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I really fancy some noodles now!
> 
> I'm eating loads of crap (well, not crap but whatever I want) at the min mate, few packs of super noodles a week would probably be an improvement! :lol:
> 
> ...


haha im sure you will have it back on track soon mate, everyone needs a break, and rather me going off the rails and eating tons of ****, i like to add a little bit of say not so good foods just to ease it but still meet macros etc


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Going by your avi mate, watever your doing is working fine.

Eat what you like :thumb:

I've been struggling with the 'norm' carbs lately and i've switched to rice noodles with them blue dragon sauces, getting the food down much better now.

A few lesser food sources doesn't make a bad diet.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

They are simple carbs. No harm in them in moderation IMO I just wouldn't go overboard (much the same as white bread etc). You might want to check the contents of the flavour sachet as that could be very high in salt. If that's an issue for you, flavour them with something else.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Go for it, I have such a craving for some now I have read this thread. Off to the supermarket first thing tomorrow. Legs are looking beastly now mate.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

The best bet is.. try them now and again and see how they effect your results, if your not seeing any negative's.. just enjoy'em and carry on.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Look for ko-lee noodles mate, a lot cheaper about 3 packs for 1 quid, no added crap and cleaner carbs


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Some good input in here now thanks chaps....


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Go for it, I have such a craving for some now I have read this thread. Off to the supermarket first thing tomorrow. Legs are looking beastly now mate.


Haha they are awesome. Thanks pal, i havent been training them very much either, probs once every two weeks, but when i do i kill them 

Only backed off to focus on lacking upper body


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wack some nice seasoning in and they are fantastic

Man I want some noodles now not this sh1tty box of Pineapples iv got in front of me


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Im more of a pot noodle man myself:lol:


Pot noodles for the win :thumbup1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

great for post workout meals.

try adding chilli flakes to them aswell whils they are cooking


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

great for post workout meals.

try adding chilli flakes to them aswell whils they are cooking


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Here's a nice way of cooking them mate:

Heat up some oil in a frying pan and then proceed to pan-fry some chicken (or you could even use prawns if you prefer). Once half-cooked add some diced carrots and onions and then cook until soft. Add some chopped peppers and/or mushrooms + bean sprouts. Cook till all of the veg is well cooked and then add in some yakisoba sauce. You can buy this sauce in Japanese stores.

In the meantime boil the noodles according to packet instructions and then throw them in with the sauce. Stir thoroughly and then serve.

The vegetables I put in the recipe are only indicative and you can add or subtract others as you please.

Hope you like it.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Mate I went veggie about a year ago and I miss them like f*ck although I can eat the kok-lee ones it's not the same. Sad sad times


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

jjcooper said:


> Some good input in here now thanks chaps....


Hey buddy sorry if i came across a bit of a pr1ck it wasnt meant to be,,,

I was just messing about with the pot noodle thing,,,

My son eats them super noodles by the bucket full and it doesnt effect him badly at all,,,hes gaining well and build some serious muscle


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im sure i saw a pasta n sauce from bachelors that was brown pasta maybe better off with that mate?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Alright chaps, this thread got me thinking so I went to a local supermarket and ogled the noodle section for abit, and stumbled across rice vermicelli, anyone have any useful info on this for a carb?

Iv bought some seasoning and gave them a whirl just now, nice and easy to cook taste good when seasoned and easy to eat like super noodle !

Any input appreciated! Unless your not actually helping...


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> Alright chaps, this thread got me thinking so I went to a local supermarket and ogled the noodle section for abit, and stumbled across rice vermicelli, anyone have any useful info on this for a carb?
> 
> Iv bought some seasoning and gave them a whirl just now, nice and easy to cook taste good when seasoned and easy to eat like super noodle !
> 
> Any input appreciated! Unless your not actually helping...


Same thing that's used in Singapore noodles in Chinese takeaways

Why don't you my fitness pal app it? Surely that will give you all the info you need


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank god its nearly my treat day.. all this talk of carbs is eating me up inside.

"are you ready to order sir?"

Aye a loaf oh bread n some super noodles.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

the thing with supernoodles is they ar covered in a layer of wax. this prevents the noodles from sticking together during the cooking and eating process.

according to research this particular wax is cancer causing.

after reading this it put me of them


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I smash super noodles during a hi GI refeed, they have no place apart from this


----------

